# Was tun gegen Schwäne?



## Trollwut (11. Juni 2014)

Da ich die letzte Zeit leider immer öfter Probleme mit Schwänen hab, wollte ich fragen, was ihr so für Tricks habt, um die vom Platz fern zu halten, ohne denen gleich den Hals umzudrehen.
Denn neben Futter vom Gewässergrund fressen, in die Schnüre schwimmen, Revierkämpfe veranstalten und nachts mit aller Gewalt meine Futtereimer aufbrechen hab ich wenig Lust am Ende auch mal einen zu Haken.
Auch will ich sie weder mit Blei beschießen, noch ihnen sonst irgendwie großartig schaden. Mit Boilies aus dem Rohr abwerfen ist in etwa so sinnvoll wie Tine Wittler mit Torten zu bewerfen...#q


----------



## racoon (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schwäne?*

Die einzige Möglichkeit gegen aufdringliche Wasservögel ist 'sanfte Gewalt',  immer wenn sie zu nahe kommen, einen kleinen Hieb mit dem Kescherstab. Irgendwann haben sie es gelernt und dann reicht es schon, nur den Stab hoch zu heben und schon verschwinden sie.

Andere Möglichkeit ist eine Diskussion. Hilft zwar nix, sorgt aber für Erheiterung der Mitmenschen.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schwäne?*

Vor dem Problem stand ich auch letztens. Tagelange eine Stelle angefüttert und am Angeltag war sie besetzt .... von einem garstigen Schwan.

Mit dem Stab aufs Wasser klopfen und c.o. hat nichts gebracht, das Tier hat sich kein Stück beeinflussen lassen. Nur immer dann, wenn Paddler vorbeifahren sind, ist das Tier hinterher geschwommen wie so ein Wachhund. Leider auch direkt wieder gekommen. Die Stelle konnte ich dann verlassen, hatte keinen Zweck.


----------



## Windelwilli (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schwäne?*

Leute, schafft euch einen Hund an.

Davor hat das Geflügel Respekt.


----------



## tomsen83 (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schwäne?*

Kannste nix machen, is Natur... 

Geht uns hier mit den Blesshühnern genauso. Fütterst du, dauerts gar nicht lange und die kommen aus dem Gebüsch und fangen an zu tauchen. Dann kann man denen genüsslich beim Fressen zuschauen. Vertreiben is nich.

Muss man sich wohl oder übel mit arrangieren.


----------



## Allrounder27 (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schwäne?*

Bei mir am Wasser haben mal Angler einen Schwan gefüttert. Das hat keine 30 minuten gedauert und das Teil war zahm und sass gemütlich neben denen!!

Wir anderen Angler wurden dann belästigt, weil wenn es bei einem Angler Futter gibt, dann sicher auch bei den anderen. Somit ging das sehr große Federvieh auf Rundreise und klapperte alle Zelte ab. Mit an Land gehen und rumfauchen, wenn es nichts gab.

Nach einiger Zeit, keinem Futter und einigen Schimpftiraden der anderen Kollegen normalisierte sich der Zustand wieder.

Einen Schwan haken ist (zum Glück) sehr schwer, die passen äusserst gut auf! Wenn sie bei euch aber schon an die Futtereimer gehen, dann ist da wohl auch schon etwas schief gelaufen...


----------



## jkc (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schwäne?*

Hi, habe ich nicht mal gelesen, Wasservögel würden panisch auf Laserpointer reagieren, wenn sie den Punkt auf sich selbst entdecken?

Das meiner Meinung nach sinnvollste, ist aber tiefer Fischen und Schnüre absenken. Schwäne tauchen ja nicht wirklich dem Futter hinter her, und bei 2m liegt es meiner Erfahrung nach ausreichend tief.
Futtereimer so platzieren dass kein Schwan dran kommt.
Und es vermeiden die Schnüre durch die Einflugschneise zu spannen. Schwäne die in die Schnur fliegen verursachen großen Schaden über Schnurabrisse, eingesägten Bissanzeigern bis hin zu umgekippten Rod Pods inklusive Folgeschäden oder Verlust von/an Rute oder Rolle.

Hund funktioniert nur bedingt, an meiner "Gassistrecke" hast Du durch einen Hund an der Wasserlinie, teilweise erst mal eine Stunde Aufmerksamkeit der Schwäne gewonnen.

Grüße JK


----------



## Trollwut (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schwäne?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Einen Schwan haken ist (zum Glück) sehr schwer, die passen äusserst gut auf! Wenn sie bei euch aber schon an die Futtereimer gehen, dann ist da wohl auch schon etwas schief gelaufen...



Ich persönlich hätte kein Problem denen mal eins auf die Ömme zu geben. Aber wie sieht das aus, wenn das jemand sieht?

Die halten leider auch weit genug Abstand um nichts abzubekommen. Jetzt am Wochenende allerdings bin ich morgens von Krach aufgewacht und hab ernsthaft sehen müssen, dass der Kerl meinen verschlossenen Eimer aufgefriemmelt hat.

Unsere Enten find ich wesentlich angenehmer. Die halten weit Abstand und kommen erst, wenn man die Stelle verlassen hat und sammeln dann den Rest am Ufer auf. Dementsprechend sehen andere Angler nicht, wo gefischt oder gefüttert wird, weil das Aufräumkommando da war.
aber die Schwäne #q


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schwäne?*

Ich hab 'nem aufdringlichen Schwan mal den Deckel vom Futtereimer über die Nuß gezogen, der fing dann an, mich anzufauchen-Zack, noch eine verbraten-dann hat er das kapiert und sich auch nicht mehr blicken lassen.


----------



## Fxndlxng (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schwäne?*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Leute, schafft euch einen Hund an.
> 
> Davor hat das Geflügel Respekt.



Funzt auch nicht überall. 
An der Außenalster in Hamburg haben die Viecher vor nix und niemandem mehr Respekt. 

@Trollwut
Wenn dich jemand dabei beobachtet musst Du mit einer Anzeige rechnen. Bei uns in Hamburg gibt es den sog. Schwanenvater. Der hat ohnehin ein nicht gerade spannungsfreies Verältnis zu Anglern und ist bekannt dafür sofort die Schergen zu rufen, wenn man seinen Liebsten zu nahe kommt. Der Mann genießt ein gewisses öffentl. Ansehen und braucht daher auch nicht lange auf unser aller Freund und Helfer zu warten.

Grüße!


----------



## tomsen83 (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schwäne?*

Was bei Schwänen mit ein wenig Mumm inne Knochen noch möglich ist: Wenn sie fauchen und in Reichweite sind, den unteren Schnabel mit der ganzen Hand greifen. Die Viecher haben keine Beisskraft und sind in dem Moment echt wehrlos und ziemlich überrumpelt. Einfach nach drei bis vier Sekunden wieder loslassen und gut is... Achtung nicht von schlagenden Flügeln erwischen lassen, das kann böse ins Auge gehen.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schwäne?*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0do8ruFgGVU

Dürfte auch gehen


----------



## franconia (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schwäne?*

Vom Hörensagen, dürfte folgendes helfen:

Einfach Brotwürfel mit der Spirituose Deiner Wahl tränken und füttern. Der Kollege steckt irgendwann den Kopf unter die Flügel und pennt - und treibt bei ggf. vorhandener Strömung auch noch vom Angelplatz ab. 

Aber nicht, dass das jetzt noch wirklich einer ausprobiert #d

Bei mir klappt das mit dem friedlichen Miteinander, aber ich gehe ja kaum ansitzen...


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schwäne?*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, habe ich nicht mal gelesen, Wasservögel würden panisch auf Laserpointer reagieren, wenn sie den Punkt auf sich selbst entdecken?



Also ich kann bestätigen das ein Laserpointer bei Schwänen funktioniert. Selbst schon mehrfach mit einem grünen Pointer die Schwäne vertrieben, allerdings meist wenn es bereits dämmerte.


----------



## Schneidi (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schwäne?*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0do8ruFgGVU
> 
> Dürfte auch gehen



So hab ich es früher auch mit unserem alten gänserich gelernt. Ein vieh, schärfer als jeder hofhund aber aggressiv wie der teufel. Aber man muss die richtig am hals packen und nicht nur etwas kräftiger streicheln


----------



## Case (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schwäne?*

Schütt den Schwänen einfach einen Eimer Wasser auf den Rücken. Keine Ahnung wieso, aber bei mir funktioniert das immer.
Irgendwie mögen sie das nicht, und hauen ab.

Case


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schwäne?*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Dürfte auch gehen :D[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> He...nst machen wenn einen so ein Schwan angreift.


----------



## feederbrassen (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schwäne?*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0do8ruFgGVU
> 
> Dürfte auch gehen



Krass .Ich bevorzuge da die Fletsch mit Futter und richtig Knobiflavour.


----------



## Sea-Trout (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schwäne?*

Also ein Hund scheint auch nicht immer die Lösung zu sein:q.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALI5sO5aSPU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFVPBeBt20c

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-o83L4yaO3Q


----------



## Jose (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schwäne?*

probiers mal mit einem plötzlich aufklappenden großen schirm.
die schreckwirkung hab ich mit erfolg an allerlei getier ausprobiert, auch mal an 'nem riesenrindviech (kein mensch).

ich hab einem schwan(erich!) auch mal mit erfolg fest an den hals gegriffen - mir klingeln aber immer noch die ohren von den flügelschlägen. da einen abzukriegen ist für einen arm wohl ein knackpunkt.


das mit den lasern, das würde ich lassen, weil schwan evtl. blind (gebrauchsanweisung...). 
und wenn du dir so eine wasser-kanone beiseite legst?

"angepisst" werden mag doch eigentlich niemand :m


----------



## lonesome (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schwäne?*

Schwan = Gans = viiiiiel Mayoran mit wenig Temperatur = lecker :m


----------



## Gardenfly (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schwäne?*

nimm dein Kescher und halte den dir über den Kopf-sieht komisch aus aber die plötzliche Größe flößt scheinbar Respekt ein


----------



## Jose (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schwäne?*



lonesome schrieb:


> Schwan = Gans = viiiiiel Mayoran mit wenig Temperatur = lecker :m



nix da mit den "= =".
schwan ist schwan, und mann isst den z.b. so:
http://www.webkoch.de/rezept/schwan-am-spiess-48695


:m


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schwäne?*

Noch ein paar Anmerkungen zu Schwänen.
Zunächst mal, man braucht als erwachsener Kerl keine Angst vor Schwänen zu haben, da wird ein Fußtritt, oder wie in einem der Videos gezeigt ein herzhaftes zupacken am Hals ausreichen, diesen in die Schranken zu verweisen!
Gebrochene Arme oder Beine, durch Flügelschlagen des Schwans gehören ins Märchen.
Anders sieht es im Wasser aus, da ist ein "böser" Schwan einem Schwimmer gegenüber klar überlegen.
Meinem Freund hat ein Schwan im Wasser den Schneidezahn durch hacken abgebrochen, pikanterweise ist dieser Zahnarzt!
Diese erhöhte Agressivität haben die Vögel natürlicherweise nur in der Brutphase und dies sind gerade mal ca. 3 Monate, von Mai bis Juli.
Wenn Schwan gegessen werden soll, dann nur Jungvögel im ersten Jahr, diese sind leicht am dunkleren Gefieder zu erkennen, ältere sind fast ungeniesbar!
Hinzu kommt noch, da die Vögel, im Gegensatz zum Menschen, tatsächlich monogam sind, wird der fehlende Partner arg vermisst und ein Leben lang vom Übriggebliebenen vermißt/ gesucht.
Bei Jungvögeln sucht nur kurzfristig der Schwanenvater.(lasst euch nicht erwischen, sonst steht ihr am nächsten Tag in der Lokalzeitung!)

Schwäne sind allenfalls lästig, weil sie Futterstellen plündern, aber wohl keine ernsthafte Bedrohung!

Jürgen


----------



## Andal (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schwäne?*



tomsen83 schrieb:


> Muss man sich wohl oder übel mit arrangieren.



So und nur so geht es. Der Schwan lebt dort, Du bist nur Gast!


----------



## vermesser (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schwäne?*

Also fast immer hilft kurz (!!) den Kescher über den Kopp ziehen. Nicht hauen, rüberziehen und gleich wieder hoch...

Das mögen die Schwäne ÜBERHAUPT nicht und treten fast immer fauchend und zeternd den Rückzug an...


----------



## kati48268 (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schwäne?*



Andal schrieb:


> So und nur so geht es. Der Schwan lebt dort, Du bist nur Gast!


Danke! #6


----------



## Fxndlxng (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schwäne?*



Andal schrieb:


> So und nur so geht es. Der Schwan lebt dort, Du bist nur Gast!



|good:|


----------



## PirschHirsch (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schwäne?*

Ich empfinde Menschenscharen beim Angeln im Vergleich zu jeglichen Wasservogelscharen als weitaus stressiger. 

Son Schwan verzieht sich, wenn man ihn im Notfall mal gediegen anrülpst - ein Mensch rennt dann zum Rechtsanwalt.


----------



## Dorschfutzi (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schwäne?*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Leute, schafft euch einen Hund an.
> 
> Davor hat das Geflügel Respekt.



Stimmt nicht immer, bei uns hat ein Schwan einen Hund so lange mit den Flügeln bearbeitet bis er ertrunken ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schwäne?*

Schwan - Wirbeltier - sinnvoll verwerten?


----------



## Trollwut (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schwäne?*



Andal schrieb:


> So und nur so geht es. Der Schwan lebt dort, Du bist nur Gast!




Bei der Zeit, die ich am Wasser verbringe wohl eher andersrum 

Aber mir gings eher ums vertreiben/fernhalten, denn ums umlegen und essen 
Deswegen hab ich auf einige Tipps gehofft. Kam ja auch einiges.
Laserpointer sowieso Wasserpistole werd ich definitiv ausprobieren, für Tips wie am Hals packen, wagen die sich nicht nah genug ran


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schwäne?*



Jose schrieb:


> das mit den lasern, das würde ich lassen, weil schwan evtl. blind (gebrauchsanweisung...).



Du sollst ihn ja nicht blenden (was dir eh nicht gelingen würde) und auch keinen 100mW Laser nehmen....


----------



## Maifliege (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schwäne?*

Ich rede einfach mit denen, hilft fast immer....

Aus der Hocke hoch, dabei beide Arme "grüßend" nach vorne oben ausstrecken und dabei laut "schnattern und zischen" (versuchen den Laut zu treffen den die Vögel bei Revierkämpfen selbst abgeben) Führt zu sofortiger Beschleunigung und ab geht es. Einige male wiederholen, dann haben sie gemerkt das das Revier von einem stärkeren besetzt ist. Schon wenn die Schwäne im Anzug sind mache ich das zur Abschreckung. Sie drehen dann auf dem Wasser in respektvoller Entfernung ab...
Versuchts, klappt!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schwäne?*



Maifliege schrieb:


> Aus der Hocke hoch, dabei beide Arme "grüßend" nach vorne oben ausstrecken und dabei laut "schnattern und zischen" (versuchen den Laut zu treffen den die Vögel bei Revierkämpfen selbst abgeben) Führt zu sofortiger Beschleunigung und ab geht es.


So ähnlich habe ich das immer bei den Gänsen der Schwiegereltern gemacht die frei auf dem Hof umher liefen.

Wenn die angekommen sind und dabei ihre Flügel ausgestreckt haben, habe ich das selbe gemacht. Einfach meine Arme mit dem Jacket ausgebreitet, dabei wie Batman schauen, kurz fauchen und in langsamen Schritten immer schneller auf die zulaufen. :vik:

Wer zuerst abbiegt hat verloren. Lustig war es immer dann, wenn auf einmal meine Freundin rennen konnte


----------



## lonesome (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schwäne?*



Jose schrieb:


> nix da mit den "= =".
> schwan ist schwan, und mann isst den z.b. so:
> http://www.webkoch.de/rezept/schwan-am-spiess-48695
> 
> ...


 

Aber Majoran war dran :vik:


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schwäne?*



Jose schrieb:


> probiers mal mit einem plötzlich aufklappenden großen schirm.
> die schreckwirkung hab ich mit erfolg an allerlei getier ausprobiert



Yo, das kenn ich, man kann auch noch 'n Bild von der Schwiegermutter draufpinseln...


----------



## thanatos (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schwäne?*

kommt immer drauf an wie viele es sind,bei uns war es nur ein Pärchen,manchmal hab ich ihnen ein steinhartes Brot mitgebracht da waren sie erst mal beschäftigt ,später hab ich sie aus der Hand gefüttert und wenn es alle war husch husch gesagt  die leere Tüte gezeigt und da sind sie auch abgehauen.
Natürlich mußten die Futtermittel sicher und unsichtbar
abgestellt sien aber das ist dann Gewohnheitssache.Eigendlich haben sie schnell gelernt ob sich ein Besuch bei dem ollen Zausel lohnt oder ob man einfach vorbei schwimmt.:q


----------



## Gone Fishing (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schwäne?*

Mal eine Frage an die Ornithologen:
Kann man einem Schwan nicht den Hals brechen, wenn man ihn so hoch hebt und dann, wenn auch sanft, von sich weg hält und mit einem leichten Schwung wieder ins Wasser zurück befördert?

Ich würde das beim nächsten Aufeinandertreffen gerne anwenden, doch brechen sich Vögel halt auch schnell den Hals. Daher die Frage.
Auch wüsste ich gerne wie fest man ungefähr zudrücken kann, damit a) der Hals nicht gequetscht wird und b) er sich nicht befreien kann.




Maifliege schrieb:


> Aus der Hocke hoch, dabei beide Arme "grüßend" nach vorne oben ausstrecken und dabei laut "schnattern und zischen" (versuchen den Laut zu treffen den die Vögel bei Revierkämpfen selbst abgeben)



Könntest du davon vielleicht ein kurzes Video einstellen?
Ich kann es mir so schlecht vorstellen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schwäne?*



> Kann man einem Schwan nicht den Hals brechen, wenn man ihn so hoch hebt  und dann, wenn auch sanft, von sich weg hält und mit einem leichten  Schwung wieder ins Wasser zurück befördert?


Das würde ich gar nicht erst versuchen: Bis Du den beidhändig hochgehoben und weit genug von Dir weggehalten hast, hast Du evtl. schon den Schnabel übelst im Gesicht oder an anderen schmerzhaften Stellen - der Schwanenhals hat ne ordentliche Reichweite und ist bei Bedarf affenschnell. 

Und Du brauchst definitiv beide Hände, um den Vogel zu halten (geschweige denn hochzuheben und von Dir wegzuhalten). Denn:

Son Viech hat ausgewachsen ordentlich Power und n ordentliches Gewicht. Und selbiges neigt dann auch noch gleichzeitig zum wütenden Hacken, Zuschnappen, Abzappeln und Flügelschlagen - isch weeß ja net... keine gute Hantel...

Da ist Remote-Scheuchen aus gewisser Entfernung IMO deutlich sicherer. Ich würd keinen Schwanen-Schnabel im Auge haben wollen (und auch keine gebrochenen Finger etc.). 

Bedrängte Viecher zielen allgemein gern auf die Augen bzw. den Kopfbereich des Gegners (weils da eben potentiell am schnellsten/heftigsten reinhaut). Drum lieber Vorsicht.

Wenn Du den direkt am Hals hochhebst (falls Du das überhaupt schaffst), dürfte letzterer vor allem bei heftigem Gezappel ziemlich schnell letal durch sein (evtl. auch noch in Verbindung mit Erwürgen). Du willst das Viech ja nur vertreiben und nicht zielgerichtet killen.

Also besser was Anderes überlegen.


----------



## Gone Fishing (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was tun gegen Schwäne?*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Wenn Du den direkt am Hals hochhebst (falls Du das überhaupt schaffst), dürfte letzterer vor allem bei heftigem Gezappel ziemlich schnell letal durch sein (evtl. auch noch in Verbindung mit Erwürgen). Du willst das Viech ja nur vertreiben und nicht zielgerichtet killen.



Danke für die Tipps.
Ich hatte in Videos halt öfter gesehen, dass die an ihren Hälsen unterhalb des Kopfes hoch gehoben werden und mich daher gefragt, ob es ihnen nicht schadet.
Jedenfalls hätte ich versucht sie an einer Hand hoch zu heben und so weit von mir weg zu halten um nicht mit den Tragflächen in Verbindung zu kommen. Das wäre bei zweihändigem Greifen unmöglich.
So richtig kapital werden sie hier nicht, doch eine gewisse Größe erreichen sie schon.


----------

